

PaintCode 2.1 adds support for Swift - peterfa
http://www.paintcodeapp.com/news/paintcode-21-adds-support-for-swift

======
MrGando
"Our experience with Swift has been very positive so far - congratulations to
Chris Lattner and his entire development team for this great work! "

Oh really? I mean, kudos to Chris...but the Swift compiler needs a ton of
work. Filed about 10 radars to Apple last weekend while playing with a toy
project.

~~~
gress
Was it heavily functional? I've found the compiler works great for regular OO
stuff plus heavy use of closures.

Most of the reports of compiler problems seem to arise when people use more
functional idioms.

~~~
MrGando
Yes, actually it is. I'm using filter.map.reduce quite a bit. I think there's
issues with the performance of String<->NSString (the bridge) too.

------
bitbandit
The home page does not even say anywhere that this is a mac-only product.

------
gress
Looks like they've improved support for shadows, too. I hope they've improved
their svg importer to match.

